# Schriftzug aus einem Bild ausschneiden



## AlfonsZitterbacke (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wer weiß weiter. Ich arbeite mit Freehand MX und möchte einen Schriftzug aus einem Bild ausschneiden. Klappt bei mir nicht. Mit einem einfachen Rechteck und dem Schriftzug gelingt es mir. Beim Bild muß ich passen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,
also so ganz verstehe ich dein problem nicht. Willst du aus einem Pixelbasierenden Bild was ausschneiden oder willst du was in Vektoren erstellen?

MFG


----------



## AlfonsZitterbacke (21. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte aus einem Pixelbild einen Schriftzug ausstanzen. 
Quasi den Schriftzug mit dem Bild füllen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## extracuriosity (21. Januar 2005)

Erst musst du den Text in Pfade umwandeln, die Grupierung aufheben, alles Buchstaben markieren und verbinden. Dann selektierst du dein Pixelbild und schneidest es aus (STRG + X). Jetzt wieder den Text markieren und Rechtsklick darauf...Bearbeiten...Innen einfügen.
Wenn du im Objektmanager "Inhalt" anwählst, kannst du das Zentrum verschieben.


----------



## AlfonsZitterbacke (21. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.

Ein erstes Resultat ist gerade fertig geworden.


----------

